# KB DC Drives



## crab (Feb 10, 2012)

Lots of info here.I used a KBPB -125 when I put a 1 1/2 HP baldor 90v DC motor on my south bend.
http://www.kbelectronics.com/Variable_Speed_DC_Drives/DC_Drives_Chassis.htm
Bill


----------

